# Livingston coordinate



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I am fishing and only have iPad. Will send files when I get home.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

How's HDS working today


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

It did the auto at 5ft for a while. I could manually override the auto, and worked fine. Seemed to occur where bottom was soft/silted. I could not find anything but manual to get auto to work. Most of morning, auto worked fine.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

To strange lot of people are having this problem same problem I called them back and they told me try soft start be Saturday or Sunday before I get to the water


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't seen the problem, but have been in mostly deep water.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Ya for $3.000 you shouldn't have any problems and two out months warranty want me to pay for more equipment


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

This is concerning news, I have been considering purchasing the Lowarance HDS Gen-2.


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am fishing here this week with grand-kids, my HDS-10 did it to me today, Think I know why, mine was stuck on 8 feet auto, not five feet. we were using bimini top but hds was extremely hot, Lowrance had water intrusion problems in past units, and these new ones are pretty water tight. electronics of all kinds fail when over heated, Iam an elev tech and new elevs wont run without good cooling, My unit was so hot you could barely hold it. Of course I bet you wont get Lowrance to admit to it, Im gonna call tech support and see if I can get ahold of some one with a brain.


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

To add it was covered by bimini all day


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Ya let me nO what that say


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I think bow hunts is a gen1.
Whatever it is is not gen2 specific. My unit was cool though...not overheated both times it has happened. I think it is software needing tuning.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes I have a gen-1 I don't know about overheating. the sonar always works fine it's just Lss-1 part of System getting in trouble markburmbaugh did you try a soft start on your unit some one needs to do a soft start while there on the water it will be sunday be for I get back on the water it would be nice if you could get lss-1 and try it be for you buy it


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont know what all a soft reset does, but this problem doesn't bother me enough to lose all my settings. Beside, I don't think it will solve the problem. Somehow the lss1 is incorrectly determining the bottom some f the time.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

having structure scan is to identify what you can't tell the sonar is showing you if you're LSS1 is not working correctly and you're not getting a true reading of the bottom that's a lot of money not to use a system like it's supposed to be used


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree. I switch structure scan to manual depth mode when auto goes wacky. It worked (auto) fine all morning today.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Man that's crazy


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey one thing I didn't check on when they lock up 5 feet 8 feet whatever it is the screen still scrolling that's one thing I didn't check


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

bowhunt said:


> Hey one thing I didn't check on when they lock up 5 feet 8 feet whatever it is the screen still scrolling that's one thing I didn't check


 Yes. Everything is working fine excep the algorithm gets confused about the depth. It seems to occur when the bottom is very soft, or a thermocline has a strong return. Just hit your soft button on the side scan or down scan to increase the range manually and all is good.
I had a new problem this week...once when on a route starting mid waypoint, the darn thing want to show north up instead of heading or course up, no matter what I did. I had to clear route, turn off, reset nav route and the reset course up. .?? Digital mind of its own. We need a software update IMHO.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey mark or bowhunt would you mind if you get a chance to post some pics of the scan mode. I have seen them on the internet but I would like to see someones real pictures. Also is down imaging better or structure scan.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hey mark or bowhunt would you mind if you get a chance to post some pics of the scan mode. I have seen them on the internet but I would like to see someones real pictures. Also is down imaging better or structure scan.


There is side imaging and downscan. I think both are structure scan. Sonar on the other hand shows returns, arches, Structure scan shows a shape. On sonar I can see a Christmas tree shape all lit up in bright colors. On downscan, you can tell if it is a tree, or a bunch of little dots representing fish. Sidescan will tell you what is to the left or right of your boat.
I use all three, focussing on the sonar, and then check the downscan to see what it is. I keep all three screens on the display along with the chart. I have to careful to be sure I'm not going to run into somebody...it is hypnotic.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hey mark or bowhunt would you mind if you get a chance to post some pics of the scan mode. I have seen them on the internet but I would like to see someones real pictures. Also is down imaging better or structure scan.


Fishin 'Soldier,

Depends on the kind of fishing you do....for myself, I almost never use side scan, but never, ever go without downscan.

I also never seem to have the time to take a proper screen shot, rather sometimes just grab a camera...screen shots are definitely better, but maybe these pictures will help you

First, down scan of white bass school(early May this year). Second, down scan of mostly white bass, some stripers(late May this year). Third, all stripers in a huge school from today.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Good point meadowlark. I generally ignore the side scan too. It is useful to see what side of the road bed I'm on though. Good pics. Exactly what I'd post if I had them.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*A collection of screen shots*

http://*********************/forums...37/POST_YOUR_WHITBASS_HYBRID_STRI#Post7533137


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone still having problems with there down scan Anyone else call Lowrance


----------

